# 70 GTO correct wheel



## truetriplex (Jul 24, 2017)

My build sheet indicates that this car came with a N98 rally II wheel (5 spoke?). would this also have had a beauty ring, and if so, where is the best reproduction set sold?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

There were two different coded 14x6 rally II's used during the '70 model year. Original '70 14x6 rally II's for '70 were the JL stamped from very early July '69 up through 11/25/69. 14 x6 JT's began being stamped the same day 11/25/69. Have had examples of both that were stamped that exact day. there is an offset difference in the two codes. Early '70 models, if equipped with disc brakes, used the separate hub & rotor (aka "2 piece rotor"), the same original rotor as used on original disc brake '67-69 models. As the assembly plants cycled over to "one piece" rotors, typically in mid to late Dec of '69, the JT coded rally II' was used. Over the last 25 years, have bought , put together & sold quite a few sets of date matching JA-JL-JT rally II wheels, have several collector/restorer friends who do the same.. Have no hands on experience with wheel vintiques 14" repro's.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

How do you tell the difference between the two wheels, and do they use the same trim ring? I have a 70 that needs one trim ring


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

58mark said:


> How do you tell the difference between the two wheels, and do they use the same trim ring? I have a 70 that needs one trim ring


will need to remove the trim ring, & look to the rh of the valve stem. On all but two versions of original Pontiac rally II wheels, the two letter ID code is stamped to the rh of the valve stem. JA, JC, JL, JT, KU, KT, HN, HL are typically the ID codes one will see on a 14x6 rally II wheel.

there were 5 or 6 different trim rings used on 14x6 rally II's, the '70 JL's & '70 application JT rally II used the same trim.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

I won't be able to check the wheel until tomorrow. Hopefully I can find a trim ring that fits it.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f138/need-info-about-trim-ring-122306/#post816434


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

There are at least 5 different style factory trim rings used on original 14 x 6 rally II wheels from '67-early 80's. if you can take a few good pictures of the front of your trim ring as well as a good pic of the rear of the trim ring, can ID the trim ring


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

ok, I'll do that. Thanks.


----------

